# best round for 300 win mag



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Going today to buy a new Remington 700 300 win mag sps. Heard a few people say Core-Lokt wasn't a good round to shoot with the 300 win mag. Anybody have any opinions on this and what is the best round?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

too bad you can't buy like, a small box (4 or so..) of each and shoot them... see what feels/groups best.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea very true but with the way ammo is priced these days, it's hard to find the money to try them all out. Guess thats the only way though...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a tricky question to answer. Ask 10 people and your likely to get 10 different answers. 

Personally if it was mine i would start out with 180gr Hornadys. But thats what i like.Others may suggest different.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

man, i swear by core locks, but like he said everybody has a diffrent opinion, but i can tell you this, just cause someone owns the same gun doesnt mean it aint diffrent, me and a buddy own ruger 7mags, same everything, scope, barrel, stock and both bolt actions, but his shoots winchester supreme better than the core locks, and mine shoots better with core locks than supreme even though its the same grain, ive owned a 300 and i liked the core locks and fusion with it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

180 GR. PARTITION


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The best thing to do is buy two or three different bullet weights from different manufacturers AFTER you buy the cheapest ammo you can find and break the rifle in. If it's a carbon steel barrel it may take anywhere from 30 to 150 rounds to polish the barrel and start getting smaller groups. Take 3 shots (don't care if they hit paper or not) then remove the copper in the barrel. Do this for at least the first 21 rounds then start a 9 round proceedure and clean the copper out. Once the rifle starts "printing" inside 1" to 11/2" groups, go to the "good ammo" and see which bullet weight and manufacturer it likes best. Too many people don't take the time to break them in properly and end up with dissapointment. My last hunting rifle took 3 months to break in (175 rounds) properly and, with the ammo it likes best, I rival match rifles that cost 5 times as much. Patience is the key.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Babybrute86 said:


> Going today to buy a new Remington 700 300 win mag sps. Heard a few people say Core-Lokt wasn't a good round to shoot with the 300 win mag. Anybody have any opinions on this and what is the best round?


Baby Brute, do me one favor before you load and fire that beast for the first time. Look down the barrel and make sure the lands and grooves are cut the total length of the barrel. A friend of mine bought a 700 a couple of months ago (brand new 30-06) and the rifle actually got out of the manufacturing plant with no rifling cut for a 6" distance in the middle of the barrel!!! Pretty shoddy quality control if you ask me.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Rack High said:


> The best thing to do is buy two or three different bullet weights from different manufacturers AFTER you buy the cheapest ammo you can find and break the rifle in. If it's a carbon steel barrel it may take anywhere from 30 to 150 rounds to polish the barrel and start getting smaller groups. Take 3 shots (don't care if they hit paper or not) then remove the copper in the barrel. Do this for at least the first 21 rounds then start a 9 round proceedure and clean the copper out. Once the rifle starts "printing" inside 1" to 11/2" groups, go to the "good ammo" and see which bullet weight and manufacturer it likes best. Too many people don't take the time to break them in properly and end up with dissapointment. My last hunting rifle took 3 months to break in (175 rounds) properly and, with the ammo it likes best, I rival match rifles that cost 5 times as much. Patience is the key.


 
Good advise. While I'm not quite this technical, i do put mine through a break in before i get them set up to hunt.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rack High said:


> The best thing to do is buy two or three different bullet weights from different manufacturers AFTER you buy the cheapest ammo you can find and break the rifle in. If it's a carbon steel barrel it may take anywhere from 30 to 150 rounds to polish the barrel and start getting smaller groups. Take 3 shots (don't care if they hit paper or not) then remove the copper in the barrel. Do this for at least the first 21 rounds then start a 9 round proceedure and clean the copper out. Once the rifle starts "printing" inside 1" to 11/2" groups, go to the "good ammo" and see which bullet weight and manufacturer it likes best. Too many people don't take the time to break them in properly and end up with dissapointment. My last hunting rifle took 3 months to break in (175 rounds) properly and, with the ammo it likes best, I rival match rifles that cost 5 times as much. Patience is the key.


Glad you posted this before I had to type it all.

It will take a few different boxes of rounds/grains to get the gun set up on the round it reacts to the best. What twist does the barrel have? 1:9?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Good advise. While I'm not quite this technical, i do put mine through a break in before i get them set up to hunt.


Thanks Metal. I failed to mention that I also break every new rifle down and check for proper bedding (no air bubbles, missed spots or cracking and peeling) if good, retighten all screws to factory torque specs. If the bedding needs help or replacement I take it to my favorite gunsmith for rebedding. After that's done, the trigger pull is adjusted to 2 1/2 # and it's off to the range. I check for proper torque on all bolts and screws before commencing at the range every time I go.
Working on guns and proper maintenance is just like working on a Brute. You wouldn't believe how many disgusted faces you see at your local gun range because they can't get consistency. Many times its not the guy's fault. It turns out to be loose scope mounts or loose action bolts. It's a maintenance thing.


----------

